# 15" importé des USA !!!



## polobuy (21 Novembre 2003)

Salut tout le monde,

Vu le prix du billet vert en ce moment je suis sur le point d'acheter un Powerbook 15" 1.25Ghz sur L'apple Store des USA. 
- J'aimerais savoir s'il est possible de le commander avec un clavier et OS Européen (azerty + OS en français).
- Qu'en est t-il des problèmes d'écran divisés en 2 luminosité, le pb est-il réglé ?

Merci pour vos réponses.

PS : pour ericb, je suis aussi sur Strasbourg ;-)


----------



## Kittynui (21 Novembre 2003)

polobuy a dit:
			
		

> Salut tout le monde,
> 
> Vu le prix du billet vert en ce moment je suis sur le point d'acheter un Powerbook 15" 1.25Ghz sur L'apple Store des USA.
> - J'aimerais savoir s'il est possible de le commander avec un clavier et OS Européen (azerty + OS en français).
> ...



Euh... et tu te fais livrer ou? parceque tu peux pas commander aux USA et te faire livrer en Europe... la question a déjà été plusieures fois posée


----------



## Samus (21 Novembre 2003)

très juste, mais il n'y a pas que "applestore us" qui vend des macintosh sur les sites américains.... je me demande si amazon.com, dès fois....


----------



## vincmyl (21 Novembre 2003)

Je vois que dans ta signature tu as une souris bluetooth. Je projète d'en acheter une.
Je voulais samir si elle est reconnue tt de suite au démarrage ainsiq qu'apres une mise en veille?


----------



## polobuy (21 Novembre 2003)

J'ai une possibilité pour le faire acheter par un copain américain qui pourrait me le ramener en France.
Je réitère ma question, est-il possible de commander un PB 15" sur l'apple store US avec clavier azerty ?

France : 2988Eur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



USA : 2180Eur


----------



## ederntal (21 Novembre 2003)

polobuy a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une possibilité pour le faire acheter par un copain américain qui pourrait me le ramener en France.
> Je réitère ma question, est-il possible de commander un PB 15" sur l'apple store US avec clavier azerty ?
> 
> France : 2988Eur
> ...



Je crois pas que l'on puisse avoir de l'azerty las bas.
Et puis la différence se joue sur la TVA notemment. Que tu devrai "légalement" payer a la douane... sinon faut bien le mettre dans son sac sans son carton.


----------



## vincmyl (21 Novembre 2003)

Oui pas d'azerty aux US je confirme. Par contre il a intérêt a le sortir du caron et a l'utiliser comme le sien sinon.. va falloir payer


----------



## polobuy (21 Novembre 2003)

Bon tant pis pour l'azerty.

Mis a part le clavier quelles sont les problèmes d'incompatibilité que je peux rencontrer ?
Quelqu'un a t-il dejà acheté Mac à l'etranger ?

Merci.


----------



## vincmyl (21 Novembre 2003)

L'alimentation est pas la meme!!!! regarde bien les carac techniques...
Sinon pas d'autres pb. Si peut-être la garantie de 1 an... valable hors pays d'achat? Je ne sais pas renseigne toi


----------



## ederntal (21 Novembre 2003)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> L'alimentation est pas la meme!!!! regarde bien les carac techniques...
> Sinon pas d'autres pb. Si peut-être la garantie de 1 an... valable hors pays d'achat? Je ne sais pas renseigne toi



Je crois que depuis 1 an a peu pres la garantie est internationnale.

Oui fait gaffe a l'alimentation!


----------



## polobuy (21 Novembre 2003)

Quelle est la différence d'alim ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Prise murale différente, ça je m'en doute.
Voltage ?


----------



## vincmyl (21 Novembre 2003)

Oui le voltage est différent, il te faudra un transo...


----------



## polobuy (21 Novembre 2003)

Alim que je pourrais trouver en France J'imagine... même à Strasbourg !


----------



## vincmyl (21 Novembre 2003)

Il te faut un transfo mais c'est bof pour un portable si tu dois trimbaler le transfo a chaque fois c pas top et un transfo c lourd


----------



## Nathalex (21 Novembre 2003)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Oui le voltage est différent, il te faudra un transo...



Non non, il ne faut pas de transfo : sur le mien, acheté au Canada, je peux lire "100-240V"....
Il faut juste un adaptateur pour la prise murale...


----------



## vincmyl (21 Novembre 2003)

Ah c'est nouveau alors? Moi j'ai une vieille Stylewritter color 2200 (imprimante portable) US et il me faut un transfo ou alors il faut que je trouve le bon cable


----------



## Kittynui (21 Novembre 2003)

non faut pas de transfo pour les portables, je confirme, j'ai acheté une alim d'occase sur ebay et c'est universel.
c juste la prise qu'il faut changer


----------



## Nathalex (21 Novembre 2003)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai une *vieille* Stylewritter color 2200



Tu avais tout dit pourtant


----------



## Olivier.w (21 Novembre 2003)

N'importequoi les mec, si vous savez pas faux mieu pas repondre que dire des conneries.

L'allientation des PowerBook aux USA est en 120-240 donc aucun soucis en france. Il marcheras sans transformateur


----------



## Nathalex (21 Novembre 2003)

On mettra ton message sur le compte de l'heure tardive !!!


----------



## vincmyl (21 Novembre 2003)

Oui ca doit être l'heure tardive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...


----------



## polobuy (22 Novembre 2003)

Quelqu'un a t-il dejà tenté la manoeuvre : Achats aux USA ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonnes ou mauvaises expériences... partagez !


----------



## Clockover (22 Novembre 2003)

Moi j ai tenter en suisse 1325le Pb12"...
AVce le magasin pres de chez moi en cas de pb.


----------



## decoris (22 Novembre 2003)

l'idéal est d'avoir de la famille aux USA (dont un étudiant), qui pourrait le commander en ADC... ça fait le powerbook 15 SD pour  1760 euros!!


----------



## iouze (25 Novembre 2003)

> Moi j ai tenter en suisse 1325le Pb12"...


Le prix c'est TTC ou Hors Taxe ?
Je suis à 1h30 de Genève, voire moins car je vais régulièrment en Savoie (Annemasse entre autre) doncla frontière est à 5 min (enfin presque 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Faut une domiciliation suisse je suppose ?


----------



## vincmyl (25 Novembre 2003)

A mon avis c'est toujours mieux que de le faire venir des USA


----------



## polobuy (27 Novembre 2003)

Ca y est les gars j'avance dans ma transaction, le dollar est à 1 EUR = 1,19321 USD !!!
Faut plus hésiter maintenant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Est-ce qu'on peut prendre l'apple care en France avec achat du Mac à l'étranger ?
Decoris : Comment ca se passe avec le tarif étudiant aux USA ?


----------



## decoris (29 Novembre 2003)

faut être étudiant en informatique domicilié aux USA...


----------



## decoris (29 Novembre 2003)

en étant simplement étudiant dans une université américaine, on peut avoir le powerbook G4 15 superdrive pour 2300$. aujourd'hui, le $ est à 0,83.

donc le powerbook 15 superdrive est à 1916... 
c'est un peu plus qu'avec l'ADC, mais c'est plus facile de trouver un étudiant américain qu'un étudiant en info..


----------



## florentdesvosges (30 Novembre 2003)

un "simple" (pas en info) étudiant américain ne peut pas avoir l'ADC comme en France ??


----------



## decoris (30 Novembre 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> un "simple" (pas en info) étudiant américain ne peut pas avoir l'ADC comme en France ??



on m'a dit qu'ils vérifiaient bcp plus là bas (ils ont les moyens de vérifier en fait)

mais la remise étudiant est proche de 9%...


----------



## grougy (2 Décembre 2003)

Je reviens des usa, j'ai acheté 2 alu 15'' 1.25, un pour moi, un pour un d'entre vous !!!

C'est ma troisieme machine achetee la-bas, et so far so good...

Je prefere le clavier Qwerty pour tous les racourcis.

Si ça interesse quelqu'un je vends donc un alu 15" avec apple care, neuf dans sa boite pour 3000 E.

vous pouvez me mailer a grougy@yahoo.com


----------



## vincmyl (2 Décembre 2003)

Tu fais du business


----------



## grougy (2 Décembre 2003)

pourquoi pas, ça interesse toujours quelqu'un et je fais le voyage régulièrement encore plus depuis que le dollar est si bas...


----------



## vincmyl (2 Décembre 2003)

Oui c'est vrai le dollar baisse, c'est un avantage sérieux


----------



## wagonr (2 Décembre 2003)

ben moi je suis étudiant et je compte m'acheter un ibook en france avant de partir, ou alors si je peux un powerbook sur place sur l apple store avec la ristourne étudiants vu que je serais ds une université us.

ma ptite question :
le clavier qwerty, tant pis je passerai outre, par contre panther en anglais bofbof, y a moyen de le passer en VF après ? ou il faudra que je m achete panther VF une fois rentré en france ?

vala merci !


----------



## vincmyl (2 Décembre 2003)

A mon avis, tu seras obligé d'acheter Panther en VF. Je ne vois pas d'autre solution


----------



## minime (2 Décembre 2003)

wagonr a dit:
			
		

> panther en anglais bofbof, y a moyen de le passer en VF après ? ou il faudra que je m achete panther VF une fois rentré en france ?



Il n'y a pas de VF, ou plutôt elle est déjà inclue dans l'OS qui est multilingue. Panther c'est Panthère, quoi.


----------



## wagonr (2 Décembre 2003)

c vraiment multilingue ?
dans ce cas j'ai carrément intérêt à attendre d'être sur place, pour le prix d'un ibook en France, je pourrai me payer un powerbook !

y a t il d'autres freins éventuels ç l'achat aux usa de son portable ? garantie ? lecteur dvd multizone ?


----------



## florentdesvosges (2 Décembre 2003)

wagonr a dit:
			
		

> c vraiment multilingue ?
> dans ce cas j'ai carrément intérêt à attendre d'être sur place, pour le prix d'un ibook en France, je pourrai me payer un powerbook !
> 
> y a t il d'autres freins éventuels ç l'achat aux usa de son portable ? garantie ? lecteur dvd multizone ?



au moment de l'installation, tu choisis la langue de l'os, le type de clavier.
Quant tu lançes pour la première fois le lecteur DVD, tu choisis (de manière logicielle) la zone. Sous Jaguar, tu avais le droit à 5 changements de zone en tout


----------



## wagonr (2 Décembre 2003)

cool merci de tes réponses aussi promptes


----------



## vincmyl (3 Décembre 2003)

Si tu y gagnes beacoup alors ca vaut le coup de l'acheter las-bas...mais pour la garantie? Elle est mondiale sur les PWB je crois


----------



## bartsimp (3 Décembre 2003)

Faire "sauter" les touches pour les remettre en azerty et mettre des étiquettes achetées chez surcouf est envisageable (en particulier le changement des touches) ?


----------



## vincmyl (4 Décembre 2003)

C'est casse tête quand même d'acheter à l'étranger


----------



## Nathalex (4 Décembre 2003)

Je m'étais renseigné pour changer mon clavier qwerty en azerty et mon revendeur en France me dit qu'il peut faire l'échange des claviers : que son prix d'achat tourne autour de 60 euros (de mémoire). Vue la différence de prix entre les deux côtés de l'Atlantique, ça doit rester intéressant.....


----------



## grougy (4 Décembre 2003)

Je pense qu'au contraire acheter a l'etranger un mac n'est pas un probleme, surtout un powerbook. La garantie est internationale, il est reparable dans n'importe quel apple center agrée, et pour ma part je prefere le clavier US...

La seule chose a laquelle il faut penser: un adaptateur secteur: 2$


----------



## wagonr (4 Décembre 2003)

c'est quand même bien lourd pour les accents ...


----------



## bartsimp (4 Décembre 2003)

bon et pour l'histoire d'intervertir certaines touches à la main, personne ne sait?


----------



## bartsimp (5 Décembre 2003)

alors, vraiement personne ?
Sniff


----------



## Nathalex (5 Décembre 2003)

bartsimp a dit:
			
		

> alors, vraiement personne ?Sniff



Ben à vrai dire, j'ai pas tellement envie d'essayer d'arracher une touche de mon clavier pour savoir si peux la remettre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




D'autant plus que cela me paraît proche de la mission suicide : je le faisais sur les claviers Apple Pro de Desktop mais là, je vois pas bien comment ce serait possible....


----------



## bartsimp (5 Décembre 2003)

ok, je me disais que quelqu'un qui avait le même soucis aurait bien essayé.


----------



## vincmyl (5 Décembre 2003)

Moi j'essayerai pas d'enlever les touches etc...
Soit tu prends au US et c'est QWERTY soit AZERTY....
Tu t'y habitueras au clavier


----------



## polobuy (8 Décembre 2003)

Quelles sont les différences au niveau des accents sur le clavier US ?








 1 EUR = 1,21646 USD


----------



## vincmyl (8 Décembre 2003)

Ca vaut le coup d'acheter au US maintenant


----------



## Nathalex (8 Décembre 2003)

polobuy a dit:
			
		

> Quelles sont les différences au niveau des accents sur le clavier US



Ben, corrigez-moi si je me trompe mais la grosse différence est que sur les claviers US, il n'y a pas d'accents !
C'est pourquoi les Québécois utilisent un clavier canadien français où les accents sont bien présent mais pas au même endroit que sur nos Azerty.

Par expérience, on s'y habitue mais pas assez vite à mon goût !


----------



## vincmyl (8 Décembre 2003)

Mais a part ca, il n'y a pas grand chose qui diffère


----------



## florentdesvosges (8 Décembre 2003)

Nathalex a dit:
			
		

> Ben, corrigez-moi si je me trompe mais la grosse différence est que sur les claviers US, il n'y a pas d'accents !
> C'est pourquoi les Québécois utilisent un clavier canadien français où les accents sont bien présent mais pas au même endroit que sur nos Azerty.
> 
> Par expérience, on s'y habitue mais pas assez vite à mon goût !



sur les claviers US, il y a toujours moyen de faire des accents, au moyen de raccourcis pas hypers commodes.

les claviers québécois sont des qwerty avec accès direct aux accents


----------



## vincmyl (9 Décembre 2003)

Alors faut acheter le PWB au Canada


----------



## florentdesvosges (9 Décembre 2003)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Alors faut acheter le PWB au Canada



au Québec, si tu veux être sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais l'Apple Store canadien a des prix moins intéressants que l'US


----------



## vincmyl (9 Décembre 2003)

Oui mais toujours plus interessant qu'en France


----------



## polobuy (11 Décembre 2003)

Quelle est la touche qu'il y a en moins sur le modèle US ?







 1 EUR = 1,22194 USD


----------



## vincmyl (11 Décembre 2003)

Vu le cour actuel du dollar . CA VAUT LE COUPPPPPPPP DE PRENDRE UN MAC AUX USA


----------



## bartsimp (13 Janvier 2004)

bon, pour infos, j'ai craqué, je viens de passer commande sur macmall.com, avec une livraison à une personne que je connais aux US.

J'espère qu'il n'y aura pas de pbs liés à ma carte bancaire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (ce que j'ai eu en commandant sur l'apple store).

Je vous tiens au courant dans ce thread pour la réception de mon pbook (1gh/sd/512/60go/ap).


----------



## Floleb7 (14 Janvier 2004)

bartsimp a dit:
			
		

> bon, pour infos, j'ai craqué, je viens de passer commande sur macmall.com, avec une livraison à une personne que je connais aux US.
> 
> J'espère qu'il n'y aura pas de pbs liés à ma carte bancaire
> 
> ...



ça te revient à cbien ?
le clavier qwerty tu vas le faire changer en azerty ?


----------



## bartsimp (14 Janvier 2004)

2100$


----------



## florentdesvosges (14 Janvier 2004)

bartsimp a dit:
			
		

> 2100$


taxes comprises ?


----------



## wagonr (25 Janvier 2004)

bon alors vous en etes ou tous ?
Perso, je pars mi aout aux USA, avec normalement le statut d'étudiant, et j'achèterai là bas mon Alu 15 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Des petits retours d'expériences svp ?


----------



## steinway (25 Janvier 2004)

bartsimp a dit:
			
		

> 2100$



a ce tarif la ca vaut le cout de s acheter un clavier "azerty". 

prix en allemagne :  93,99


----------



## vincmyl (25 Janvier 2004)

Moi j'attends les Mini iPods


----------



## bartsimp (25 Janvier 2004)

euh, tu as l'adresse d'un magasin en ligne qui vendrait dfes claviers azerty ?

merci


----------



## Gallenza (25 Janvier 2004)

L'auttre grosse différence entre clavier QWERTY et AZERTY avec les accents, c'est les chiffres. En dehors du pavé numérique, les chiffres sont en accès direct sur un QWERTY, ce qui n'est pas le cas sur un AZERTY. Sur un portable ou il n'y a PAS de pavé numérique, il faut bien dire que c'est plus pratique.
Sinon y'a aussi avoir le bon clavier sur open-firmware ou dans les divers installeurs d'os (même le partitionneur OS X est qwerty quand on l'utilise pour partitionner avant d'installer).
Moi j'ai longtemps hésité, et je regrette parfois d'avoir pris un clavier azerty.


----------



## Gallenza (26 Janvier 2004)

Ah oui les chiffres ET le point, c'est ce à quoi sert le pavé numérique. Et oui pas d'accès direct au point sur un clavier AZERTY de portable.
Dernier désaventage, les raccourcis claviers sont conçus en QWERTY, et ne sont pas adaptés au clavier de manière à ce qu'on retrouve toujours les memes raccourcis sur le logiciel de part le monde. En tous les cas, des raccourcis aisée en QWERTY deviennent des séquences de touches impossibles en AZERTY.
Et si c'est pas si grave c'est parfois juste moins ergonomique, ainsi en QWERTY le ? et le / sont sur la meme touche, or ils permettent de faire une recherche de motif avec vi, l'un vers le haut,l'autre vers le bas, c'est parfait et ergonomique qu'il soient sur la emme touche, en AZERTY ce n'est plus le cas


----------



## Solvovmazeltov (26 Janvier 2004)

Dite moi, les clavier Suisse romand sont quoi ?
moi je vois Qwertz c'est casi comme les ameriquans en faite, donc chez nous no problemo pour commendée au USA


----------



## vincmyl (26 Janvier 2004)

Et puis on s'y habitue vite au clavier QWERTY


----------



## sylko (27 Janvier 2004)

Solvovmazeltov a dit:
			
		

> Dite moi, les clavier Suisse romand sont quoi ?
> moi je vois Qwertz c'est casi comme les ameriquans en faite, donc chez nous no problemo pour commendée au USA



C'est vrai, que tu ne donnes pas l'impression de faire un usage immodéré des lettres accentuées, donc ça ne doit pas particulièrement te déranger!


----------

